# !SHESHOU 0.8mm White Chronograph Test!



## NZ_Looper

SHESHOU 0.8mm White 2520 cut @ 14cm Active 28" Draw..









9.5mm Steel Ball - 3.56g

#1 256fps

#2 258fps

#3 255fps

#4 257fps

#5 258fps

Avg = 250fps

11mm Steel Ball - 5.48g

#1 226fps

#2 232fps

#3 228fps

#4 228fps

#5 231fps

Avg = 227fps

Conclusion:

SHESHOU 0.8mm White are Very Deadly don't think would have any problems taking down Squirrel and Rabbit with a well place shot..


----------



## Ibojoe

Thank you for sharing this test. Pretty smooth draw too. Huh?


----------



## NZ_Looper

Ibojoe said:


> Thank you for sharing this test. Pretty smooth draw too. Huh?


Oh Yes..more smooth than someother bands for sure, i am thinking if i use 2515 can get even more fps but band life are not going to be good at all..


----------



## Northerner

Wow, mid-high 250s with 3/8" steel is fast. How is the draw weight?


----------



## Oneproudmeximan

What website did you buy it from


----------



## Projectile Pilot

Looks like your results are pretty close to what I got testing 0.7 Sumeike, what's your band life? I have to start my count over since I found out I've been stretching my bands too far when tying the pouch which would explain the low shot count on the natural flats that came with my latest frame and both sets I've cut from Sumeike


----------



## flipgun

Inquiring minds want to know...


----------



## NZ_Looper

Projectile Pilot said:


> Looks like your results are pretty close to what I got testing 0.7 Sumeike, what's your band life? I have to start my count over since I found out I've been stretching my bands too far when tying the pouch which would explain the low shot count on the natural flats that came with my latest frame and both sets I've cut from Sumeike


Hello Mate, i've done 50 shots only at the moment but there is a rumor saying SHESHOU White dose got a shorter band life as to other bands, i am guessing 100 - 150 should be ok. My cut are 160mm - 10mm Pouch - 10mm for fork tip = 140mm actice with 28" draw, i don't think i am maxing the band at all..


----------



## NZ_Looper

Northerner said:


> Wow, mid-high 250s with 3/8" steel is fast. How is the draw weight?


I would say Mid Light as to other 0.8mm with the same cut, it dose feel lighter but after all it is a 2520 hunting cut so you will still feel you are pulling something..


----------



## robbo

g,day NZ Looper Robbo here from Australia.have you tried the 2515 cut of 0.8 sheshou or any others. i shoot mainly 8mm steel with .75 precise cut 19x9.5 mm.both our active band length and draw length are nearly the same.i was wondering how this cut 19x9.5 would work on 10mm, as they say less is more with rubber to a point.i got a lot of help from test results precise vs sobong vs sumeike .but his results with a longer draw say he gets better results, with .65 than .75 precise.but me with a shorter draw find this cut of .75 precise deadly with 8mm steel.any results you have would be interesting mate. stay corona virus free and happy shooting robbo.


----------



## Homepeixe

Very good info. I am very interested in Sheshou band of that thickness. Right now I am shooting with Precise 3.75 and very well with it with steel from 8 to 10mm with lead balls of almost 11mm of 8grlVery good info. I am very interested in Sheshou band of that thickness. Right now I'm shooting with Precise 3.75 and fine with it with 8-10mm steel. With lead balls of almost 11mm of 8gr it costs a little. I'm waiting for the sheshou band to arrive to see the difference, since I haven't tried it yet


----------



## robbo

hi Goma2, i am interested in the comparison to 3rd gen precise .75 as that is what i shoot with 8mm steel.what cut are your bands for 10mm steel mate.if sheshou 0.8 has more power and speed compared to the .75 precise. i would yous it.for its supposed to be an easier draw than the precise.please let me no how you go with it, once it arrives regards robbo


----------



## NZ_Looper

Hello Boys and Girls its winter over here at New Zealand the fps can drop from 5fps - 10fps, the test i did was at summer so it dose help with warm weather so the fps dose gose high..


----------



## NZ_Looper

robbo said:


> hi Goma2, i am interested in the comparison to 3rd gen precise .75 as that is what i shoot with 8mm steel.what cut are your bands for 10mm steel mate.if sheshou 0.8 has more power and speed compared to the .75 precise. i would yous it.for its supposed to be an easier draw than the precise.please let me no how you go with it, once it arrives regards robbo


Sorry i don't have 3rd Gen Precise .75 so i can not do a direct compatison, as for 10mm steel can try 2318 to see how you feel about it..


----------



## NZ_Looper

robbo said:


> g,day NZ Looper Robbo here from Australia.have you tried the 2515 cut of 0.8 sheshou or any others. i shoot mainly 8mm steel with .75 precise cut 19x9.5 mm.both our active band length and draw length are nearly the same.i was wondering how this cut 19x9.5 would work on 10mm, as they say less is more with rubber to a point.i got a lot of help from test results precise vs sobong vs sumeike .but his results with a longer draw say he gets better results, with .65 than .75 precise.but me with a shorter draw find this cut of .75 precise deadly with 8mm steel.any results you have would be interesting mate. stay corona virus free and happy shooting robbo.


I understand some shooter like Small and Fast Ammo, i do like Big and Hard Hitting Ammo like 9.5mm steel at 240fps min or 11mm steel at 220fps min so if the setup work for you just stick with it..


----------



## NZ_Looper

robbo said:


> g,day NZ Looper Robbo here from Australia.have you tried the 2515 cut of 0.8 sheshou or any others. i shoot mainly 8mm steel with .75 precise cut 19x9.5 mm.both our active band length and draw length are nearly the same.i was wondering how this cut 19x9.5 would work on 10mm, as they say less is more with rubber to a point.i got a lot of help from test results precise vs sobong vs sumeike .but his results with a longer draw say he gets better results, with .65 than .75 precise.but me with a shorter draw find this cut of .75 precise deadly with 8mm steel.any results you have would be interesting mate. stay corona virus free and happy shooting robbo.


I would surely give that tapper a try this week end as the weather are getting cold over here the fps would be lower than in summer for sure..


----------



## robbo

hey nz-looper weather nice here in queensland mate, yes from the information ive got so far 0,8 sheshou is faster with an easier draw than the 3rd gen .75 precise.it would be interesting to know, sheshou cut 19x10 would send down 10mm steel at through your crony.the .75 precise goes straight threw coke cans at 23 meters, on a flat trajectory.i use light pouches and tie the pouches with theraband yellow strips,if sheshou could do that with 10mm steel that would be the band i use for all shooting regards robbo.


----------



## Homepeixe

robbo said:


> hi Goma2, i am interested in the comparison to 3rd gen precise .75 as that is what i shoot with 8mm steel.what cut are your bands for 10mm steel mate.if sheshou 0.8 has more power and speed compared to the .75 precise. i would yous it.for its supposed to be an easier draw than the precise.please let me no how you go with it, once it arrives regards robbo


----------



## Homepeixe

With the Precise.75 I am with a cut 22-17 the Sheshou I still do not have it. Greetings and good shots


----------



## robbo

anyone else tried sheshou,0.8


----------



## AUSSIE4

robbo said:


> anyone else tried sheshou,0.8


I've got some coming got shipped yesterday. Guessing it will be around 1.5 - 2 months till I get it with this Corona stuff still going on. I got some tying ribbon too watched one of Wayne Martins videos where he shows how to prolong band life by tying the ribbon so it folds back on itself and creates a 'cushioning' around the band edges. I know the ribbon prolongs life more than butchers twine which tends to cut into the bands a fair bit.


----------



## NZ_Looper

Yes..Because Ribbon don't actually "Cut" in to the band like twine dose, but do twine really "Cut" in to the band i can not tell you because i never use twine from the start.


----------



## Homepeixe

Yesterday I received 2m Sheshou 0.8 I cut it at 25 - 20 (I made that cut because Wayne Martin from Cattyshack recommended me since I was more than a 23 - 18 cut) with an active length of 17cm. Little I have been able to test it but I notice that it is very soft, pulling with 9.5 and 10mm steel and 6 and 8gr lead feels very good. Until now I was with Precise 3.75 and the improvement is remarkable with sheshou, fast and a great punch without compromising precision (my hand does not shake and instinctive shots are very easy for me????). Shooting with lead up to 11mm and 8gr I have not noticed that it costs him to move the ball, as if it happened in Precise 3.75 where it was very difficult to pull a ball that heavy. In principle a magnificent start with this band and very happy with it???? we will see how it responds to longer distances and the useful life of this


----------



## robbo

great news homepeixe. im still waiting for my sheshou 0.8 to arrive.wow a remarkable improvement over .75 precise,which has been my band also but after severing a thumb tendon i have dropped back down to 8mm steel with the 3rd gen precise cut 19x 9.5mm if the sheshou has that much more power and a much softer draw i will be shooting 10 or 11mm steel again thanks for sharing that info mate. keep up the good work


----------



## Homepeixe

Hello compared to precise.75It is more powerful but it also costs more to stretch it but I like it moreit is more powerful it also costs more to stretch it but I like it more


----------



## robbo

so what your saying is it is more expensive,but it has more power and and easier pull than the .75 precise cut the same size everything being equal. thankyou and keep us up to date on how it is performing if you try different tapers. maybe with a very light pouch my 19x9.5mm cut of .75 for 8mm steel would just do the job for 10mm steel with the sheshou 0.8. be fun trying it when mine arrives.if it doesnt work 23x12mm should


----------



## wll

Where are you buying this band, I don't see it on GZK's or Slingshooting web site ?

wll


----------



## Kalevala

wll said:


> Where are you buying this band, I don't see it on GZK's or Slingshooting web site ?
> 
> wll


https://www.cattyshack.co.uk/product/sheshou-0-8-hunting-band/

https://www.dankung.com/Gcontent/sheshou-guru-flatband_2726


----------



## Homepeixe

https://www.cattyshack.co.uk/product/sheshou-0-8-hunting-band/


----------



## robbo

i am getting it from dankung


----------



## robbo

dankung are cheaper than cattyshack with free delivery.


----------



## wll

Kalevala said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you buying this band, I don't see it on GZK's or Slingshooting web site ?
> 
> wll
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cattyshack.co.uk/product/sheshou-0-8-hunting-band/
> 
> https://www.dankung.com/Gcontent/sheshou-guru-flatband_2726
Click to expand...

Thank you very much,

wll


----------



## Konrad

Greetings All,

Does anyone know when DanKung is taking orders again. The web site says 30.5.20. It is now 3.6.20. I anyone has any info it would be much appreciated.

Cheers PK.


----------



## ForkLess

This looks perfect for my Ice Turtle. Would rather have clear but this look close enough.


----------



## wll

P.Konrad said:


> Greetings All,
> 
> Does anyone know when DanKung is taking orders again. The web site says 30.5.20. It is now 3.6.20. I anyone has any info it would be much appreciated.
> 
> Cheers PK.


They took my order today ;- )

wll


----------



## robbo

be patent im still waiting for my order from the end of april, they apoligized for how long it was taking. they have a back up of orders.this corona virus has taken its toll on everthing.


----------



## Konrad

Thankyou very much to all for the correspondance.

Regards PK


----------



## Homepeixe

robbo said:


> dankung are cheaper than cattyshack with free delivery.


 Well it is like this from Cattyshack the order arrived in 5 UK business days to Spain and that's nice and valuable too. 
This band combined with 10 or 11mm of steel or lead is an extreme barrel. Greetings and good shots


----------



## ForkLess

NZ_Looper said:


> SHESHOU 0.8mm White 2520 cut @ 14cm Active 28" Draw..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Titan_2520.jpg
> 
> 9.5mm Steel Ball - 3.56g
> 
> #1 256fps
> 
> #2 258fps
> 
> #3 255fps
> 
> #4 257fps
> 
> #5 258fps
> 
> Avg = 250fps
> 
> 11mm Steel Ball - 5.48g
> 
> #1 226fps
> 
> #2 232fps
> 
> #3 228fps
> 
> #4 228fps
> 
> #5 231fps
> 
> Avg = 227fps
> 
> Conclusion:
> 
> SHESHOU 0.8mm White are Very Deadly don't think would have any problems taking down Squirrel and Rabbit with a well place shot..


Wonder how butterfly would do?


----------



## Konrad

Dan Kung replied to my message on their website.

Quote:

*"hi, our buseinss will be reopen on June 11. The existing orders are almost fulfilled. DANKUNG appreciates your business and sorry for the unconvenience. We are still recruiting new staff, we must ensure our business Not have shipping issue any more when it 's re-open."*

I need Sheshu guru 1mm for my slingshot rifle to get optimum performance. (360fps 110m/s 8mm lead). I get 104m/s 341fps with double Theraband Gold 8mm lead.

PK


----------



## Trap1

As a newbie I found this a very interesting thread. Thanks to all for their comments & findings. I can see a new boys toy being bought sometime in the future.

Any recommendations on Chrony's? (I've seen a reasonable priced one I think on.. Onloon.net?)


----------



## AUSSIE4

P.Konrad said:


> Dan Kung replied to my message on their website.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> *"hi, our buseinss will be reopen on June 11. The existing orders are almost fulfilled. DANKUNG appreciates your business and sorry for the unconvenience. We are still recruiting new staff, we must ensure our business Not have shipping issue any more when it 's re-open."*
> 
> I need Sheshu guru 1mm for my slingshot rifle to get optimum performance. (360fps 110m/s 8mm lead). I get 104m/s 341fps with double Theraband Gold 8mm lead.
> 
> PK


I ordered off them about 3 weeks ago and I believe it said my order was shipped that sucks that they're closed atm tho.


----------



## robbo

six weeks and still waiting


----------



## Konrad

Trap1 said:


> As a newbie I found this a very interesting thread. Thanks to all for their comments & findings. I can see a new boys toy being bought sometime in the future.
> 
> Any recommendations on Chrony's? (I've seen a reasonable priced one I think on.. Onloon.net?)


Trap1, I just bought a Chrony from ebay, Dankung generic. It's seems to be working very well and it was very cheap. AU $89.68

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AU-Chronograph-Shooting-Ballistic-Premium-Precision-Bullet-Arrow-Velocity/293541947099?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649

Search fro a similar item.

Regards PK


----------



## Trap1

P.Konrad said:


> Trap1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a newbie I found this a very interesting thread. Thanks to all for their comments & findings. I can see a new boys toy being bought sometime in the future.
> 
> Any recommendations on Chrony's? (I've seen a reasonable priced one I think on.. Onloon.net?)
> 
> 
> 
> Trap1, I just bought a Chrony from ebay, Dankung generic. It's seems to be working very well and it was very cheap. AU $89.68
> 
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AU-Chronograph-Shooting-Ballistic-Premium-Precision-Bullet-Arrow-Velocity/293541947099?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649
> 
> Search fro a similar item.
> 
> Regards PK
Click to expand...

Thanks will do. That seems a great price. I asked my wife if I could keep one o these on the dining table (& as my fishing cupboard & outdoor shed are baith jam packed fou) argued that it would be a guid talking point when friends were round but she widnae wear it!

So, until I can find a space to it...

I'm for one tho


----------



## Konrad

Dan Kung is open for business. Order placed and taken on Sunday the 14th of June 2020 for 1mm SHESHOU guru. Happy shooting everybody.


----------



## AUSSIE4

P.Konrad said:


> Dan Kung is open for business. Order placed and taken on Sunday the 14th of June 2020 for 1mm SHESHOU guru. Happy shooting everybody.


Sweet what ammo are you using with the 1mm


----------



## Konrad

AussieHarvest,

How are ya mate?

8mm lead for a slingshot rifle. Catty shack hunter recommends 10mm lead or 11mm steel.

Quote "This 1mm band is the best I've ever used. Designed in my opinion, for the serious hunter. "

https://www.cattyshack.co.uk/product/1mm-sheshou-band/

Salutations PK


----------



## AUSSIE4

P.Konrad said:


> AussieHarvest,
> 
> How are ya mate?
> 
> 8mm lead for a slingshot rifle. Catty shack hunter recommends 10mm lead or 11mm steel.
> 
> Quote "This 1mm band is the best I've ever used. Designed in my opinion, for the serious hunter. "
> 
> https://www.cattyshack.co.uk/product/1mm-sheshou-band/
> 
> Salutations PK


Not bad thanks bud. What about yourself.

Yeah I will be using 11mm too once I receive the bands haha. It'll put them bunnys down quick.


----------



## robbo

any updates anyone on sheshou guru 0.8


----------



## AUSSIE4

robbo said:


> any updates anyone on sheshou guru 0.8


Actually yeah mate, you know how I was talking to you about band life and draw weight. Well I changed it all up a little, 25/20 with a 14cm active length instead of like 13. And draw weight has been quite light, speeds are the same as the shorter band and its strange it almost seems quicker. And band life is about 400ish shots now compared to like 250-340 ish.


----------



## Homepeixe

Hello, I am still testing Sheshou .8 both on different mats and by varying the active length. The result is still very good as well as the life of the band with 23-18 with 17cm of active length, even with smaller ammunition it is very accurate. But where it gives me a power and security in the shot is at 25 - 20 with 17'5cm active it is a staggering machine. I have obtained pieces at 25m with 9'5, 10 steel and lead of 10 last at slightly shorter distances 15 to 20m Wood pigeons, Magpies and Rabbits with a good penetration. I'm still delighted with this band is very good and versatile ????????????


----------



## robbo

thanks everyone have a good day to all


----------



## NZ_Looper

SHESHOU 0.8mm White 2515 cut @ 13cm Active 28" Draw, shooting 2m away from first gate of the Chronograph..

9.5mm Steel Ball - 3.56g @ 18c Room temperature..

#1 257fps

#2 258fps

#3 256fps

#4 260fps

#5 254fps

Avg = 257fps

11mm Steel Ball - 5.48g

#1 222fps

#2 227fps

#3 228fps

#4 225fps

#5 220fps

Avg = 224fps

SHESHOU 0.8 White 2515 the draw are not as strong as 2520 but band life would be shorter for sure..


----------

